# Important News about Ultrex



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Dear Valued HSN Customers, 

As you may have seen in our earlier post, or heard from other members of the community, an HSN cookware supplier, Innova, Inc. (makers of Ultrex, Country Cottage and select products under the Cooks & Chefs label), ceased business operations and is liquidating its assets. Innova going out of business was as much of a surprise to us as it has been to our customers - we had virtually no advance notice and we stopped selling Innova products as soon as we were informed. The reasons for the business closing are unclear, but we have no information indicating that it was related to any health or safety hazard with respect to the non-stick coating on the Ultrex cookware. And while millions of HSN customers have enjoyed their Ultrex products over the years, we, at HSN, are extremely disappointed that Innova, an independent company, not owned by HSN or any of our affiliated businesses, has discontinued operations and is no longer available to provide warranty support. We sincerely regret being involved in any way with a company that has disappointed you. However, in the event you have any questions or concerns related to your Innova products, our customer service team is prepared to assist you at 1-800-284-3900.

We very much appreciate your business and your continued support of HSN, and we look forward to serving you in the future. 

Sincerely,
Rob Solomon
Senior Vice President of Customer Care


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Email sent to me from HSN about 2 pans i needed replaced
RE: Ultrex

I have received your e-mail regarding Ultrex. My name is Mary and I am happy to provide you with the following information.

As you may have seen in our earlier post on the Bulletin Board, or heard from other members of the community, an HSN cookware supplier, Innova, Inc. (makers of Ultrex, Country Cottage and select products under the Cooks & Chefs label), ceased business operations and is liquidating its assets. Innova going out of business was as much of a surprise to us as it has been to our customers - we had virtually no advance notice and we stopped selling Innova products as soon as we were informed.

The reasons for the business closing are unclear, but we have no information indicating that it was related to any health or safety hazard with respect to the non-stick coating on the Ultrex cookware.
And while millions of HSN customers have enjoyed their Ultrex products over the years, we, at HSN, are extremely disappointed that Innova, an independent company, not owned by HSN or any of our affiliated businesses, has discontinued operations and is no longer available to provide warranty support. We sincerely regret being involved in any way with a company that has disappointed you.

While HSN technically has no liability for the products and we are not honoring warranty claims, we know that our customer's maybe impacted by Innova's business status and apologize for this inconvenience.

Sincerely,


Mary B.
Senior Account Specialist
hsn.com Customer Service


----------



## hankroe (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm pretty disappointed to read about Innova going out of business. 

My SLOWSTER'S 8 qt crockery line has cracked! How can I get 
that fixed or another one?:look:

Thanks,

Hank


----------

